# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Kërkoj një antivirus të mirë!

## ermela sweet

pershendetje miq kush mund te me ndihmoje me ndonje antivirus te mire dhe te thjeshte ne pordorim dmth pa apo kodet e licencave se deri tani kam download nja 3 antiviruse por pa sukses pasi pc me ka marr shume viruse dhe eshte bere shume i ngadalt dhe ndonjeher fiket vet dhe nuk ndizet me vetem jep nji sinjal piiip piiip  :i ngrysur:

----------


## toni007

Un kam disa vite perdor kete antivirus edhe shte shum i mire..  AVG

http://free.avg.com/it-it/free-antivirus-download

----------


## user010

>pa kodet e licencave 
<Një tjetër i  mirë është panda cloud, ka version free dhe është shumë shumë i lehtë për kompjuterin nuk e lodhë.

>pc me ka marr shume viruse dhe eshte bere shume i ngadalt
<kjo nuk ndodh gjihmon nga virusat, mund windows mos të jenë mirëmbajtur (gjë e zakontë)

>dhe ndonjeher fiket vet dhe nuk ndizet me vetem jep nji sinjal piiip piiip
<po ke ndonjë freskuse që të tepron, që mos të të lodh kokën ose mos të të fus në shpenzime kotë me gjëra specifike një si do qoftë, e vogël e madhe nuk ka rëndësi, ja një shëmbull

http://www.bailicn.com/upfile/2008322814358781.gif 

do ishte më e mira që do bëje për kompjuterin. Vendose diku afër kompjuterin, qoftë para, qoftë pas, mjafton të bjeri era mbi kompjuter, që të krijohet rreth e rrotull një ambient i freskët. Vetëm ditët e fundit më takuan dy ushqyes (kutia që jep korrend) të djegur nga vapa, sidomos kur luan lojra ose shikon video e përvëlon fare kompjuterin.

Të paktën bë këtë me freskuesen që është urgjente, për diçka tjetër pyet prapë!

----------


## user010

Me rastin tani që më erdhi në mendje..

Shikojë plot laptopa që ikin kotë vetëm dhe vetëm për punë të nxehjes, shikojë dhe vendosjen e tyre mbi gjëra të buta si krevate, jorganë etj.. kjo shkakton dëm shumë të madh. 

Një zgjidhje e mirë është kjo 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...500_AA300_.jpg http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j0...o-ELC-005-.jpg

këtu kushtojnë nga 10-15 euro e lartë.

ose dhe një usb fan http://www.gadgetgiftideas.net/wp-co...12/usb_fan.jpg
nuk është i keq, fundja fundit dhe një freskuese shtëpie, është më mirë se sa të rrezikosh lekët e tua!

Kompjuterët po i mbajte mirë rrojnë plot, timin e bleva në 2001 dhe e kam falur dhe punon akoma dhe sot.

----------


## ermela sweet

flm shume per keshillat User ,faktikisht ne dhome kam kondicioner dhe them se ajri i fresket qarkullon dhe i ben pune pc apo jo?

----------


## user010

Po pa tjetër që ndihmon.. bile po të vësh dorën pak tek kutia e kompjuterit duket në qoftë se është nxehur shumë...

Sa për sinjalet beep, nuk duhen neglizhuar, po munde shkruaj me saktësi motivin-modelin me të cilin ato dëgjohen.. p.sh të gjata të shkurta, se herë bën beep vazhdimisht, sa herë përsëritet. Dëgjohen këto edhe para se të fiket pc?

Po e ke të vështirë dhe vazhdon ky problem me beep dhe mos ndezjen e kompjuterit.. nuk do ishte ide e keqe ta shikonte një teknik, po brenda ja ke heq ndonjë herë pluhurin?

----------


## ermela sweet

faktikisht nje here e rregullova po para disa ditesh ma dha perseri ate sinjallin ke parashysh kur ndiqet pc qe jep nje sinjal? ate sinjall me jep cdo 5 seconda dhe nuk ndizet fare pavarsisht se truri pc punon ne ekran nuk me jep asnje sinjal

----------


## iktuus

> faktikisht nje here e rregullova po para disa ditesh ma dha perseri ate sinjallin ke parashysh kur ndiqet pc qe jep nje sinjal? ate sinjall me jep cdo 5 seconda dhe nuk ndizet fare pavarsisht se truri pc punon ne ekran nuk me jep asnje sinjal


Ermela  i fillon  te  gjitha  fjalit  me  fjalen  faktikisht.
Faktikisht  une  mendoj qe te blesh  nje pc  tjeter  :buzeqeshje: )))

----------


## ermela sweet

haha faktikisht eshte pc i kusheririt dhe nuk po me bie shum ne mend edhe po u prish veten se kam hall se do rri pa net pastaj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## iktuus

_faktikisht qenke  egoiste_

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Me rastin tani që më erdhi në mendje..
> 
> Shikojë plot laptopa që ikin kotë vetëm dhe vetëm për punë të nxehjes, shikojë dhe vendosjen e tyre mbi gjëra të buta si krevate, jorganë etj.. kjo shkakton dëm shumë të madh. 
> 
> Një zgjidhje e mirë është kjo 
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...500_AA300_.jpg http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j0...o-ELC-005-.jpg
> 
> këtu kushtojnë nga 10-15 euro e lartë.
> ...




7 Euro e bleva nje ne ETC dje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ermela sweet

faktikisht sjam aspak egoiste jo :P thjesht po mendosha per te miren e te dyve

----------


## user010

> faktikisht nje here e rregullova po para disa ditesh ma dha perseri ate sinjallin ke parashysh kur ndiqet pc qe jep nje sinjal? ate sinjall me jep cdo 5 seconda dhe nuk ndizet fare pavarsisht se truri pc punon ne ekran nuk me jep asnje sinjal


Faktikisht  :uahaha:  ky është një informacion mjaftë i mirë, pra një beep i gjatë çdo 5 sekonda. 

Mir do ishte të dinim dhe motherboard-in.. por nejse, mundësi të shumta jan për RAM, në qoftë se je me fat dhe ke dy pllaka ram, provoi veçantë (kapi nga cepat me majat e gishtave mos tju shkaktosh dëm me elektrizmin statik të trupit tënd), vështirë të kenë të dyja problem.

Po nuk bëre gjë.. ngelet tekniku

----------


## ermela sweet

ahhaah e po un jam teknike vet ca thu ti e hapa mbreme pc e pastrova mu fik edhe i her tj me thene te drejten mbasi e pastrova po pastaj ja hoqa te gjitha prizat e lash nja 10 minuta pastaj e vura serisht ne pune dhe u ndez  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## user010

Bravo ermela.. kjo është një trik klasik që shpesh punon.. e lë pak sekonda-minuta pa korrend, ose disa herë i heq edhe baterin e motherboard!

Tani sa për prizat.. kjo është një tjetër trick që e përdorim kur shfaqet ndonjë konflikt me pjesët e ndryshme të hardware.. i shkul të gjitha dhe nis kompjuterin pa to.. kështu bios detyrohet dhe ndryshoj gjëndjen në të cilën ishte rradhën e fundit. Pastaj i vendos avash avash prizat pasë.. dhe shikon ça bëhet.

Je shumë e mirë.. do hapim një dyqan bashkë?? :posi:

----------


## mario_kingu

blini mer nje tjeter te lir jan clodheni  :ngerdheshje: 
ose coje tek doktori

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@ermela sweet

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=143758

----------


## ermela sweet

> Bravo ermela.. kjo është një trik klasik që shpesh punon.. e lë pak sekonda-minuta pa korrend, ose disa herë i heq edhe baterin e motherboard!
> 
> Tani sa për prizat.. kjo është një tjetër trick që e përdorim kur shfaqet ndonjë konflikt me pjesët e ndryshme të hardware.. i shkul të gjitha dhe nis kompjuterin pa to.. kështu bios detyrohet dhe ndryshoj gjëndjen në të cilën ishte rradhën e fundit. Pastaj i vendos avash avash prizat pasë.. dhe shikon ça bëhet.
> 
> Je shumë e mirë.. do hapim një dyqan bashkë??




un gati jam  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ermela, me thuaj njehere e ke Lap Top apo Desktop, dmth PC me board dhe ekran?

----------


## ermela sweet

pc me ekran

----------

